# Smith and Wesson M&P 40



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

A co worker is selling his with a case and 3 mags. He said he wants $450 for it. I haven't gotten the chance to actually see the gun yet but assuming it is in good condition it sounds like a good deal, what do you think? I don't have too much experience with handguns so wasn't sure. I googled it and saw new ones going to around $700 so it seems like a good buy, again assuming it is in good shape. I should be able to take a look at it this week sometime.

Thanks


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

As long as its in good shape that a decent deal.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Give fin feather and fur in ashland a call. I believe they are 499.99 on sale not including the $50 rebate


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

You should be able to pick up a new one around $500.00. However, There are positives for a private sale. If its in good shape used little and you know the guy $450 isn't too bad. You might try to offer $400 and settle on 425.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ODNR3723 said:


> Give fin feather and fur in ashland a call. I believe they are 499.99 on sale not including the $50 rebate


I agree Vances here in Columbus sells them for the same price.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Vances does have pretty good prices.
http://vanceoutdoors.com/flyer/flyer.pdf
M&P 40 after rebate is $469


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I started shooting IDPA a few years ago with Glock and am very competative. I bought a M&P Pro last year and havent shot my Glock much since....lol and I bought 2 more M&Ps Its a great gun good price I would jump on it....good luck


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, I bought it for $450 with three mags a case a lock and some hollow point rounds he had left. I Shot it before I bought it and it shoots great. Tight groups, I just have to go back and adjust the rear sight a little.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just bought a M&P fullsize 9MM today at Vances, found one used at a good price and couldnt resist. I hope to shoot it on my next days off.


----------

